# 60280 Excision Thyroglossal Duct Cyst



## karen1123 (Aug 29, 2016)

When billing 60280 is it appropriate to bill for closure(deep closure,subcutaneous closure)?


----------



## lmeadows (Aug 29, 2016)

No, according to CCI, closure cannot be billed separately.


----------

